# Semi-Autos



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't know much about which semi-auto is the best, but I am looking for afforability. I was thinking about getting a Charles Daly semi-auto, fully Max-4'd out, 30 inch barrel, and shoot 2 3/4 and 3 inchers. They have one at Wal-Mart for less than $300.00, that is what's got me scared.

Does anyone shoot a Daly semi-auto. I have a Daly pump that I one at a DU dinner, and its a good gun, I just want a semi-auto.

Give me your thoughts guys.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I have shot one - it was okay, but a little "unblanced" for me, seemed very, very heavy. But it worked and seeing how I didn't have a functioning gun, I was happy to have the opportunity to use it.

FOM


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Buy the Cadillac.

Benelli - SBE or SBE 2.  

If you are looking in the 300.00 price range, it's not for you.  

You had better have a stiff drink before you check the Benelli prices. :lol:


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If you only want to shoot 2 3/4 or 3's get the Benelli M1 or M2. I have had my M1 for 3 full season probably had 2000 rounds through it and just had it throughly cleaned at the end of this season. The gun smith that cleaaned it said it still looks brand new! I have heard with the CD's you can get a good one and you can get a very bad one, on the bright side the CD's have a very good warranty as long as you have a backup gun.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Walmart also used to carry the Beretta. I think they still do?
The 390 that they have is a very dependable gun.

I have two Beretta 391 Urikas.

One in 20ga (just one sweet gun) and one in 12ga. (its a"Sporting Gold")


The Berettas will shoot the lightest loads all the way up to heavy 3" if you need it, without changing a thing. Just "fill er up"and go "bang"
I shoot a lot of clays. I reload my own ammo, and I dont like recoil. At targets, I only shoot 3/4 and 7/8 ozs of shot from the 12. They are highly reduced light loads. The gun will function perfectly. I have tried to get it to jam, and I don think its possible. They are not however in the 300.00 dollar range. Dont skimp on a Autoloader! You will be sorry when it counts most!!

Gooser


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't shot any of the Charles Daly semi-autos, but several knowledgable gun folks that I know and respect tell me that they are a great bargain. They say that they work well, break down easily for cleaning and tend to be reliable. Of course, if you have a grand to spend on a shotgun, your options open up quite a bit. The question you have to ask is if the Italian gun is *4 or 5 times better *than the one at Wally World. That extra money will buy a lot of hevi-shot. 
I'm thinking about picking up a 20 ga. Daly for my youngest son. Then I'll have a more informed opinion about them.


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

*Charles Daly*

I have had 2 friends that have had the Charles Daly automatics. One was a 12 guage and the other was a 20 guage. Neither one would work with the light field loads from walmart and the 20 guage broke really fast. If you only want to spend $300 or so by a used Franchi, Browning, or Remington off one of the many websites or a gun show. Good luck


----------



## yellrdog (Apr 29, 2005)

You can't go wrong with the SBII but for the price you want check out the stoeger semi muck better then the CD's.


----------



## dlybeck (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm an semi-auto hunter and I've own many jaming semi-autos over the years. Since I went to the Benelli, (Owned 3) I have never had a problem with feeding or jaming, especially while Pheasant hunting in our cold ND winters. In my opinon, Benelli's are the fastest repeating semi-auto on the market today and by far the easiest to field strip and clean. Be prepared however to spend 800 to 1200 bucks, but they are worth every penny.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm a dedicated Benelli Super Black Eagle shooter. I have two. *But*, if you are looking for a reliable semi-auto in the price range that you are talking about, I recommend a *Baikal*. It is a reliable workhorse. It has a 3 1/2" chamber and will cycle anything without adjustments once it is broken in. I was so impressed with it, that I bought one. It cost me all of $230. (it was used - had about 6 shells run through it). It fits about like a Remington 1100 or 11/87. I have used it a few times and it is extremely reliable. I know some guys who have had them for 2 years - about as long as they have been in this country (they are made in Russia). No one who I know has ever had any trouble with one. They come with 4 steel safe extended choke tubes. They can be had in both wood and synthetic (black). Remington is apparently so impressed with them that they now have the American distribution rights. They have stamped the name "Spartan" on them, changed nothing, and are charging $100 more. You should be able to find one in the $300-$400 range.


----------

